# Help mystery plant



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Could anyone please let me know if they know what kind of plant this is

















Scarborough


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

No one knows?


Scarborough


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone know?


Scarborough


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

plant id is not my strength but could it be some type of hygro? Where did you pick it up? was it submersed when you got it?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Most likely Hygrophila Corymbosa Kompakt


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I got it from aquainsparation yes it was submerged 


Scarborough


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Most probably a cultivar Hygro. Corymbosa. Either way a very nice plant to have!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

my vote is giant hygro. (Nomaphila stricta)


----------

